# Anglermeldungen der Woche - 24.07 - 30.07 2017



## Thomas9904 (30. Juli 2017)

Redaktionell

Wir sammeln für euch die Meldungen der ("Nichtangler")Medien - Zeitungen, Zeitschriften, Fernsehen, Radio, Internet - und stellen die für euch zusammen.

*Besonders interessante oder kontroverse Meldungen und Themen stellen wir breiter vor und kommentieren diese* (siehe unten, zweites Posting).







*Anglermeldungen der Woche - 24.07. -30.07. 2017​*
*1200 Memminger auf der Jagd nach dem dicksten Fisch *
http://www.augsburger-allgemeine.de...-Jagd-nach-dem-dicksten-Fisch-id42149606.html

*Rheder Angler beim Jubiläumstreffen erfolgreich *
https://www.noz.de/lokales/rhede/artikel/926743/rheder-angler-beim-jubilaeumstreffen-erfolgreich

*Hobby-Angler beschweren sich *
https://www.az.com.na/nachrichten/hobby-angler-beschweren-sich/

*Herdecker Angler laden Kinder zum Schnupperangeln ein *
https://www.wp.de/staedte/herdecke-...nder-zum-schnupperangeln-ein-id211339015.html

*Petri Heil! | Polizei schnappt Promille-Angler *
http://www.bild.de/regional/bremen/unfaelle/fahrer-geht-baden-52635290.bild.html

*Betrunkener verprügelt Angler in Wüppels *
https://www.nwzonline.de/friesland/...gelt-angler-in-wueppels_a_32,0,767305108.html

*Die Nachwirkungen sind heute noch spürbar *
https://www.torgauerzeitung.com/Artikel/default.aspx?t=NewsDetailModus(89947)

*Bastian Bäumer startet in Schottland beim Ultra-Beast-Hindernislauf *
http://www.nw.de/lokal/kreis_herford/buende/buende/21861463_Ein-ganzer-Kerl-dank-Else.html

*Zwei Schwarzfischer erwischt *
http://www.wochenblatt.de/nachrichten/kelheim/regionales/Zwei-Schwarzfischer-erwischt;art1176,458821

*Fanggarantie gibt den Ausschlag *
https://www.volksstimme.de/lokal/oebisfelde/angeln-fanggarantie-gibt-den-ausschlag

*Beißfreudige Fische beim Bergbadfest in Frauenwald *
http://ilmenau.thueringer-allgemein...sche-beim-Bergbadfest-in-Frauenwald-708593345

*Fische, größer als die Angler *
http://www.lampertheimer-zeitung.de...h/fische-groesser-als-die-angler_18061516.htm

*50-jähriges Bestehen: Fischerverein Schwörstadt feiert rundes Fest *
http://www.suedkurier.de/region/hoc...oerstadt-feiert-rundes-Fest;art372618,9345026

*Sepp Münich ist Fischerkönig *
http://www.pnp.de/lokales/landkreis...n/2594707_Sepp-Muenich-ist-Fischerkoenig.html

*Angelabenteuer zum Ferienauftakt *
http://www.lr-online.de/regionen/el...elabenteuer-zum-Ferienauftakt;art1059,6112198

*Steffen Birk ist Verbandsfischerkönig *
http://www.schwaebische.de/region_a...ndsfischerkoenig-_arid,10707944_toid,221.html

*„Renke ist wieder in aller Munde“ *
https://www.ovb-online.de/rosenheim/chiemgau/renke-wieder-aller-munde-8515459.html

*Was ist so schön am Angeln? *
http://www.aachener-zeitung.de/news/karlo-clever/was-ist-so-schoen-am-angeln-1.1678034

*Kein Zufahrtsrecht mehr für Hobby-Fischer zur Elbe *
http://www.mz-web.de/wittenberg/ang...cht-mehr-fuer-hobby-fischer-zur-elbe-28019542

*Angeln im Trend / heute mittag vom 24.07.2017 um 13.15 Uhr / ORF TVthek *
http://tvthek.orf.at/profile/heute-...eute-mittag/13939066/Angeln-im-Trend/14098084

*Küstenwache stoppt illegale Fischerei *
http://www.boyens-medien.de/artikel/dithmarschen/kuestenwache-stoppt-illegale-fischerei.html

*Angler laden zum Sommerfest *
http://www.sz-online.de/nachrichten/angler-laden-zum-sommerfest-3734748.html

*Grundel macht sich in der Elbe breit *
http://www.sz-online.de/nachrichten/grundel-macht-sich-in-der-elbe-breit-3734779.html

*Fischsterben im Peeler See *
http://www.rp-online.de/nrw/staedte/moenchengladbach/fischsterben-im-peeler-see-aid-1.6970732

*Warnung vor Deutschlands giftigstem Fisch *
http://www.abendblatt.de/region/sch...arnung-vor-Deutschlands-giftigstem-Fisch.html

*Sie liefern den Fisch fürs Bürgerfest *
http://www.mittelbayerische.de/regi...fisch-fuers-buergerfest-21416-art1544938.html

*Umsetzung in die Wümme *
https://www.rotenburger-rundschau.de/lokales/scheessel/schueler-angeln-im-ferienprogramm-119864.html

*12,3 Kilo Fisch: Ein echter Riesenfang  *
http://www.volksfreund.de/nachricht...lo-Fisch-Ein-echter-Riesenfang;art753,4679148

*Nachwuchsangler fängt großen Fisch *
https://www.svz.de/lokales/parchimer-zeitung/nachwuchsangler-faengt-grossen-fisch-id17402311.html

*Grossmäuliger Fisch war nach Massenaussterben Spitzenräuber *
http://www.innovations-report.de/ht...war-nach-massenaussterben-spitzenraeuber.html

*Schärfere Angelvorschriften sollen Schwäne an Schwanenteich zurückholen *
https://www.radiodresden.de/nachric...hwaene-an-schwanenteich-zurueckholen-1321916/

*Schaufischen ohne große Fische *
http://saalfeld.otz.de/web/saalfeld...ic/Schaufischen-ohne-grosse-Fische-1304527465

*Weniger Schwäne in Zwickau: Sind die Angler schuld? *
https://www.tag24.de/nachrichten/zwickau-schwanenteich-angler-boot-schwaene-angeln-wasser-299723

*Abenteuer mit Jägern und Anglern *
http://www.moz.de/artikel-ansicht/dg/0/1/1591906

*Freizeitsport auf der Donau *
http://www.br.de/nachrichten/donau-auen-freizeit-100.html

*Die große Liebe wohnte im Haus gegenüber *
http://www.wolfsburger-nachrichten....e-grosse-Liebe-wohnte-im-Haus-gegenueber.html

*Kein Angeln bei Dauerregen *
http://www.kassel-live.de/2017/07/26/dauerregen-schadet-fischen-nicht/

*15,8° *
http://www.wasserburger-stimme.de/schlagzeilen/die-fische-und-fischerei-in-der-heimat/2017/07/27/

*Bundesrat: Einvernehmen mit Jägern und Fischern erschwert Management invasiver Arten *
http://www.jawina.de/bundesrat-einv...ischern-erschwert-management-invasiver-arten/

*Twister angeln seit 50 Jahren im Angelsportverein *
https://www.wlz-online.de/waldeck/t...it-50-jahren-im-angelsportverein-8521321.html

*Kursus bereitet auf Fischereiprüfung vor *
https://www.rga.de/lokales/remscheid/kursus-bereitet-fischereipruefung-8525629.html

*Ferienpassaktion mit Sportfischern am Vechtesee*
https://www.gn-online.de/nordhorn/ferienpassaktion-mit-sportfischern-am-vechtesee-201774.html

*Fest ohne Angeln *
http://www.schwarzwaelder-bote.de/i...eln.d7e41188-21a5-4da8-a77c-3500d33406a8.html

*Wo Barsch und Zander am besten beißen *
https://www.nwzonline.de/wesermarsc...nder-am-besten-beissen_a_32,0,1111926099.html

*Fischer angeln seit 60 Jahren in Wennigsen *
http://www.haz.de/Hannover/Aus-der-...en/Fischer-angeln-seit-60-Jahren-in-Wennigsen

*   Erftverband entschädigt Angler  *
http://www.rp-online.de/nrw/staedte/neuss/erftverband-entschaedigt-angler-aid-1.6978847

*„Ganz großes Erlebnis“ für elf Petrijünger *
https://www.shz.de/lokales/eckernfo...rlebnis-fuer-elf-petrijuenger-id17429051.html

*In Zell am See wartet das Outdoor-Abenteuer *
http://www.n-tv.de/reise/In-Zell-am-See-wartet-das-Outdoor-Abenteuer-article19912860.html

*Ferienlehrgang zur Fischerprüfung Mainleus *
https://www.wiesentbote.de/2017/07/29/ferienlehrgang-zur-fischerpruefung-mainleus/

*Angler bangen um ihre Fische *
https://www.freiepresse.de/LOKALES/CHEMNITZ/Angler-bangen-um-ihre-Fische-artikel9963094.php

*Der Dinslakener Anglertreff Hüttermann feiert 25-Jähriges *
https://www.nrz.de/staedte/dinslake...ttermann-feiert-25-jaehriges-id211402093.html

*Nix Barsch, Alter: Angelprojekt für junge Straffällige in Speyer *
http://www.rheinpfalz.de/artikel/nix-barsch-alter-angelprojekt-fuer-junge-straffaellige-in-speyer/

* Parkbesucherin ist sauer über die Reaktion der Borbecker Polizei  *
http://www.lokalkompass.de/essen-bo...e-reaktion-der-borbecker-polizei-d778768.html

*24-Stunden-Reportage: Der Karpfen pfeift auf den Köder *
https://www.tageblatt.de/lokales/la...pfen-pfeift-auf-den-Koeder-_arid,1309390.html




*Noch der Link zu den Meldungen letzte Woche:*
https://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=329761


----------



## Thomas9904 (30. Juli 2017)

*AW: Anglermeldungen der Woche - 24.07 - 30.07 2017*

Video: Angeln in Holland mit der Spinnrute


https://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=329786

Mediathek/Video: Riesenfische in unseren Flüssen


https://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=329800

Scharfe Kritik an Angelvereinen von Angelparkbesucher


https://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=329813

Im Fernsehen absolut POSITIV: "Angeln im Trend" - diesmal aus Österreich



Studie: Kormoran auf Stand Mitte 90er reduzieren



Biologe: Verzehrverbot für Zander u.a. wegen eingeschleppter Grundel






https://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=329929

Fernsehen: Grundel vertreibt hessische Fische


https://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=329983

Vergesst Robofish-Basteleien: eMinnow ;-)


https://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=329986


---------------------------------
Antwort Bündnis90/Die GRÜNEN auf Wahlprüfstein Bundestagswahl 2017 der Anglerboardredaktion


https://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=329936

Wahlprüfstein Anglerboard 2017 Antwort CDU/CSU


https://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=329971


----------



## Casso (30. Juli 2017)

*AW: Anglermeldungen der Woche - 24.07 - 30.07 2017*

Eine Menge Input für halb Neun am Morgen. Da sind ein paar sehr interessante Nachrichten dabei. Werde mir dann mal die Zeit nehmen und ein wenig lesen. Danke für die Mühe Thomas!


----------



## Thomas9904 (30. Juli 2017)

*AW: Anglermeldungen der Woche - 24.07 - 30.07 2017*

Bringen wir jede Woche (habs vorher immer monatlich gemacht, aber ich denke wöchentlich ist besser, daher seit ca. 4 - 5 Wochen wöchentlich...)

Danke fürs Lob


----------

